# Vomiting on taste of the wild



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone elses dogs vomit while eating TOTW? I have tried intermittently feeding a couple of different formulas to my dog, and after a few days he starts vomiting whole undigested pieces a few hours after eating. He usually has a cast iron gut, so i cant understand what it is in this food that makes him sick..


----------



## dogblogger (Nov 26, 2018)

My boys seemed to throw up more on TOTW too. And of all the different foods I've given them, they liked that one the least. I will not buy it again.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah there's something in it, maybe the vitamin mix, that makes some dogs pukey.


----------

